# any GT cyclones out there???



## ROG30Y (Sep 10, 2004)

didnt this used to be the high end cro mo bike from gt??

remember seeing picks of the frame but no full bike pics....


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

I have a Psyclone. Here are a couple of pics though neither is mine.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think Jimmi Killen has one.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

mwr said:


> I have a Psyclone. Here are a couple of pics though neither is mine.


Do you have a pic of yours?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Do you have a pic of yours?


That's a hellofa question.


----------



## Bike_13 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Psyclone*



Rumpfy said:


> That's a hellofa question.


Fillet Brazed True Temper XC frame only - circa '91.

Tended to crack around the rear dropout - but drop dead gorgeous. Not sure where they were made, must likely in the US.

At the time the Xizang and Zaskar were also "frame only" I believe. The highest model in the complete bike range would have been the Avalanche - all CrMo, but TIG welded (probably Taiwan). I had one of these. Very heavy - even at the time.

I think they all shared the same XC geometry.

The only one (actually it was two, but he was sponsored and never told us about the crack in his first one) I ever saw was rigid. It was pre RS-1s.


----------



## Bike_13 (Feb 1, 2005)

*laffeaux, pls pm or email me*

re Yeti reserve


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Psyclones were made in Longmont, Colorado.


----------



## ROG30Y (Sep 10, 2004)

what a beutiful bike that second one is.....looks just my size!!


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Let's pull this thread out of mothballs...

This one ISN'T Matt's, either.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

apexspeed said:


> Let's pull this thread out of mothballs...
> 
> This one ISN'T Matt's, either.


Niiiice!

I couldn't see where you were going with the red...but now I get it.

That thing is _so_ clean!


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah, I can't decide on a red or blue theme yet. I have even tossed around the idea of pimp daddy gold anodized bits.  Maybe I"ll just selectively do a bit of everything. 

Anyone have any good ideas on covering up chain slap powdercoat chips?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'd highlight the blue, but I like more understated. I like that frame alot!!


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I´m in a search for a Psyclone.
Anyone selling?


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Bike_13 said:


> At the time the Xizang and Zaskar were also "frame only" I believe. The highest model in the complete bike range would have been the Avalanche - all CrMo, but TIG welded (probably Taiwan). I had one of these. Very heavy - even at the time.


Quoting from the 1991 GT catalog:

"For 1991, GT Bicycles offers four high-end, handcrafted premier frameset packages.*
Designed to fill the needs of the most discerning riders, these packages are available as complete bicycles or framesets.

Any frameset package may be ordered with a Rock Shox suspension fork. **

Any frameset package may be ordered as a complete bicycle with either full Shimano Deore XT group or full SunTour XC-Pro group."

* the 4 frames were:
the Xizang LE - that's the full Ti frame
Xizang - ti front with CrMo rear triangle
Zaskar
True Temper Chromoly frame (It didn't have a name yet)
"New for 1991 is GT's USA made handbuilt chromoly frame. Filet brazed True Temper heat treated. Available in a multitude of Imron colors.

** There's a picture on the page of the RS-1 with the Bontrager crown. It's the black fork with the neon pink Rock Shox decals.

Also there was an Avalanche LE model which shared the same frame (Tange Concept & MTB seamless double butted tubing...) as the Avalanche. The LE was full-XT, while the Avalanche was DX/XT

As you can tell, I've got some old GT catalogs. Let me know if you need me to look anything else up.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

the high end GT's of that era are just so nice...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

apexspeed said:


> Yeah, I can't decide on a red or blue theme yet. I have even tossed around the idea of pimp daddy gold anodized bits.  Maybe I"ll just selectively do a bit of everything.
> 
> Anyone have any good ideas on covering up chain slap powdercoat chips?


Maybe a blue hub and nips up front, and red out back to offset things?

I guess you could do the same with seatpost and stem/bars...or silver.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

GT_guy said:


> As you can tell, I've got some old GT catalogs. Let me know if you need me to look anything else up.


Anything from the '96 Tech Shop catalog? I'm trying to figure out the odd rear canti hanger thingy on the back of this frame. My guess is there is a part missing, but I can't spot this same gizmo on any other GT, so I'm not even sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Maybe a blue hub and nips up front, and red out back to offset things?
> 
> I guess you could do the same with seatpost and stem/bars...or silver.


I think I have decided to actually do the opposite. Full blue rear, full red up front. Cantis, hubs, headset... everything. I think it will look pretty cool.  Time to start hunting fer parts.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

apexspeed said:


> Anything from the '96 Tech Shop catalog? I'm trying to figure out the odd rear canti hanger thingy on the back of this frame. My guess is there is a part missing, but I can't spot this same gizmo on any other GT, so I'm not even sure what I'm looking for.


What is that? Hard to tell from the little bit I can see in the pic. I don't have a specific tech shop catalog from 96, but there is a "GT Colorado" page in the general catalog that shows the Psyclone frame. It has the normal guide tube that goes around the right side of the seat tube. There would just be a clear inner liner that goes through there.
In 96, the high end bikes all had V-brakes, so if yours is a 96, V's would be period-correct. On the bikes pictured with them, the cable comes out of the groove tube, and then in housing, goes around the left side of the seat tube to connect to the V-brake. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

apexspeed said:


> Anything from the '96 Tech Shop catalog? I'm trying to figure out the odd rear canti hanger thingy on the back of this frame. My guess is there is a part missing, but I can't spot this same gizmo on any other GT, so I'm not even sure what I'm looking for.


That is an odd rear brake hanger. My guess is that the frame is meant for v-brakes.

I have copies of both the '96 and '97 GT catalogs. The '96 catalog shows all of the frames (including the Psyclone) with the "standard" GT double braze-ons that allowed the cable to wrap around either side of the seat tube. Same as they used on their frames for years.

The '97 catalog has one tiny pic of a Psyclone frame and there is very little detail. However, at the start of the "steel" bike section there's close up of the seat cluster of an unidentified frame (tig welded) that has a different cable routing than anything else in the catalog. In the majority of pics of the higher-end bikes (all with v-brakes), the cable housing comes out from the bottom ot the TT, wraps around the left side of the seat tube and goes to the v-brake (very standard). The close-up pic that is different from the others shows the cable coming out of a noodle on the bottom the TT, and then the housing goes to the RIGHT side of the seat tube, through a large braze on (cable and housing both go through), and then to the v-brake.

My guess (and it is a guess) is that your frame is an early v-brake specific model, and they were trying to figure out the best cable routing method. The housing goes through that hole. Your's is definitely different from the catalog bike, but the could function the same. Okay, that's my theory... shoot holes in it.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

apexspeed said:


> Anything from the '96 Tech Shop catalog? I'm trying to figure out the odd rear canti hanger thingy on the back of this frame.


OK I totally forgot this. The v-brake thing is right and you bypass that fitting altogether when using Vs, but you can use cantis if you want to by attaching an accessory cable hanger, like this thing:

http://www.thethirdhand.com/index.c...s, Rear&tc=&item_id=TK-1266A1&id=805114514839

I have one of these somewhere, probably in my toolbox, intended for that frame. A chainring bolt/nut would work perfectly to attach it, preferably anodized some goofy color. I might have one of those too.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Guys,
The thingy for the brakes may have been for the u brake that gt used to use on the rear. Dunno if you guys remember that brake, but a lot of gts had them.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

indyfab25 said:


> Guys,
> The thingy for the brakes may have been for the u brake that gt used to use on the rear. Dunno if you guys remember that brake, but a lot of gts had them.


On the U-brake setups, there was a plastic guide on the seat tube. The straddle cable attached to the brake cable in front of the seat tube, then the straddle cable crisscrossed through the plastic guide and then attached to the brake.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

I like Matt's idea. Was there a GT-made piece that did this or was the Psyclone the test dummy sold on it's own like this?

BTW, better photo:


----------



## pipelock (Feb 23, 2006)

*pics of my GT plastic cable guide for rear U-brake*

This might helpful to some of the comments in this thread.

RobM


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ahh....finally a Psyclone owner!

I just scored this nice little 91/92 Psyclone for a song. I'm pretty stoked. Paint is mostly in good shape, decals are pretty good too but not perfect. Lucky for me the front derailleur and rear U-brake guide are still there!

I'll get bigger and better pics of it pretty soon.

The plan is to go full Jimi Killen replica with it. I have 90% of the parts to do it, save a few details...so if anyone has any pics of Jimi Killen's race/team bike, I'd love to see it.

I found a few pics in my old MBA's...but it's hard to tell what exactly the GT team used.

Does anyone know what stem, seatpost and headset they were using?


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice score, ER. Welcome to the Psyclone club. Secret handshake is required. rft:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some updated shots.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Blast you Rumpf....I wanted that one, but was only alotted a small budget from the spousal unit...bummer. Well, I do still have all that tension disc hardware...just need to muster the energy to dismantle it all from the burned remains...

rb


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

richieb said:


> Blast you Rumpf....I wanted that one, but was only alotted a small budget from the spousal unit...bummer. Well, I do still have all that tension disc hardware...just need to muster the energy to dismantle it all from the burned remains...
> 
> rb


I gotta be honest RB...I got it for way less than what it should have sold for/what it's worth IMO.

Every once in a while, there's a collective eBay snooze and you can get lucky.

You're not trying to bribe with TDisk parts are you? :skep:


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

I was shocked at the final price on that Psyclone, actually. I thought that at double of the final price, it still would have been a good deal. I'm still debating on SPINS for mine or not. I think they only look good on GTs (like that HOT Xizang earlier in this thread), but they aren't what I would call a nice looking carbon wheel.

Donno...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Don't think of it as a bribe...that makes it sound seedy...I'm more thinking a "motivator" hahaha

nah...you won it fair and square...I've got my eye on a new project now...ADHD bike collector...

rb


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

richieb said:


> Don't think of it as a bribe...that makes it sound seedy...I'm more thinking a "motivator" hahaha
> 
> nah...you won it fair and square...I've got my eye on a new project now...ADHD bike collector...
> 
> rb


Haha!

Sorry, I meant to say motivator.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

apexspeed said:


> I was shocked at the final price on that Psyclone, actually. I thought that at double of the final price, it still would have been a good deal. I'm still debating on SPINS for mine or not. I think they only look good on GTs (like that HOT Xizang earlier in this thread), but they aren't what I would call a nice looking carbon wheel.
> 
> Donno...


Have you started building it yet? The ano bits that you were looking for?

IMHO, no Spins (and this coming from a guy who likes the look of tension disks  ).

Are you planning on riding the bike?


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Ugh please don't do spins! Maybe build something conventional around a pair of the cool GT-Hadley hubs. You can still find them nos pretty easily.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Not positive on the SPINs or not yet. If I build up a wheel set, it will be King or Ringle based hubs, probably. Also not sure if it will be a rider or not. Still kind of up in the air. I do know that the front will be red ano with blue ano on the rear. Might throw a few acid yellow in there, too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Coming along....closer.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Cool. How come it looks like the TT is sloping downwards though?


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

robinmiller said:


> Cool. How come it looks like the TT is sloping downwards though?


Because the front wheel is a foot from the wall and the rear wheel is touching the wall... it's a perspective illusion because the bike is not square with the camera.

BTW, my Psyclone frame in the photos previously is going to _probably_ be for sale this week. PM me here or AIM: upon3 if you might be interested in a very rare GT.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah...what Apex said.


I'm torn on the fork to use...I have the Mag21 SL Ti on there now, but Jimi used a Mag20 (of which I also have).

Which fork should I go with?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Your Psyclone is sweet, and similar to this Bravado that I built up a few years ago. I think they are the same year, which means the only difference in the frames was the fillet brazing for the Psyclone and TIG welding for the Bravado.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Your Psyclone is sweet, and similar to this Bravado that I built up a few years ago. I think they are the same year, which means the only difference in the frames was the fillet brazing for the Psyclone and TIG welding for the Bravado.


Looks like the same year.

It's my understanding that the Psyclone came as frame only, True Temper, Fillet Brazed.
The Team Avalanche was a full M900 XTR build and a tig welded version of the same frame.
The Bravado was the same tig welded frame with an....XT/LX mix.
All the same color.

An all stock Bravado much like yours sold on eBay not too long ago IIRC.

Good looking bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

apexspeed said:


> Because the front wheel is a foot from the wall and the rear wheel is touching the wall... it's a perspective illusion because the bike is not square with the camera.
> 
> BTW, my Psyclone frame in the photos previously is going to _probably_ be for sale this week. PM me here or AIM: upon3 if you might be interested in a very rare GT.


Is yours the one on ebay...Well, ok I am 99% sure it is....Good luck !
Tony


----------



## PSYCLONE (Dec 8, 2006)

I should have some pics up of mine soon. Going single speed, rigid front fork as well. Looking to make it into a sorta jack of all trades.


----------



## Testmonkey (Jan 19, 2007)

*GT Psyclone - Killen*

I have Jimi Killin's GT Psyclone. I grew up with Jimi in northern Colorado and acquired it in probably approx. 1994. Broke the head tube (riding home from crazy party at UNC), purchased a Zaskar and put all the parts on that. It was a fun bike while it lasted. I will post pictures of frame later as I still have the broken frame (hanging up in my garage collecting dust). I also have signed receipt and Team GT envelope, and full factory uniform and helmet that Jimi used to wear when he was with GT (matching gold and blue). I tried to return the frame as GT used to have lifetime warranty but dealer said they do not honor anymore since being acquired. Anyone have info on that?

Regards.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Testmonkey said:


> I have Jimi Killin's GT Psyclone. I grew up with Jimi in northern Colorado and acquired it in probably approx. 1994.


Cool!

My Psyclone is 'Jimi' inspired. I'm trying to get it close to his 92/93 race bike if I can.

Looking forward to seeing pics of it!


----------



## Testmonkey (Jan 19, 2007)

*Psyclone - Team GT*

Yep, that's the bike I bought off Jimi - his Psyclone team racing bike. The frame has a crack on the head tube. Do you know if that can be repaired? You'll probably know better after I post a pic. I didn't know these psyclone's had their own following!


----------



## Testmonkey (Jan 19, 2007)

*Zaskar/Psyclone*

One other thing, I had all parts transferred from the psyclone to a Zaskar I bought (after I broke the head tube). So, the Zaskar is setup exactly like Jimi's Psyclone (except new rear wheel and tire). I will post pics of that as well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Testmonkey said:


> Yep, that's the bike I bought off Jimi - his Psyclone team racing bike. The frame has a crack on the head tube. Do you know if that can be repaired? You'll probably know better after I post a pic. I didn't know these psyclone's had their own following!


You wouldn't think...but yeah, they kinda do have their own little following. I lucked out and got mine for a song, but when it came it, I was pretty excited to have it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Testmonkey said:


> One other thing, I had all parts transferred from the psyclone to a Zaskar I bought (after I broke the head tube). So, the Zaskar is setup exactly like Jimi's Psyclone (except new rear wheel and tire). I will post pics of that as well.


Please do! I'd like to see the parts spec he had on his race bike. I'm curious to see how close (or how far off) I am.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Please do! I'd like to see the parts spec he had on his race bike. I'm curious to see how close (or how far off) I am.


you ever gonna finish that thing


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> you ever gonna finish that thing


Real soon I think. 

I think everyone is getting tired of my half ass'ed project pics. :sad:


----------



## Testmonkey (Jan 19, 2007)

*A few images as promised - Psyclone*

Running low on time - Just a few pics. Let me know if you need any other details as for components that were on the Psycone now on the Zaskar. By the way, think the frame would sell on our favorite auction site? I'm sure it can be fixed relatively easy. Purchased in 10/02 - earlier than I originally thought.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Testmonkey said:


> Running low on time - Just a few pics. Let me know if you need any other details as for components that were on the Psycone now on the Zaskar. By the way, think the frame would sell on our favorite auction site? I'm sure it can be fixed relatively easy. Purchased in 10/02 - earlier than I originally thought.


Cool!

Well, I guess you could have it fixed, but the cost to do so would not add enough value to the frame to make it worth your while IMO.

It could be done, but then the bike would need to be repainted and redecal'ed, and that would be expensive. Most likely cheaper to find a non damaged Psyclone.

True that Psyclones are relatively rare, and this one in particular has some thoroughbred race history to it...but it's a tough call if it's worth it to fix.

Super cool frame though!


----------



## Testmonkey (Jan 19, 2007)

*More Killen Psyclone Pics*

Attached are a few more pics. Enjoy folks.


----------



## gt-heini (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is my Psyclone: :thumbsup:










It is greatto ride it


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I too am hunting a Psyclone if anyone has one they want to part with. The last GT I need to complete my Xizang Ti, Edge Ti, Edge Steel BiTi BiSteel collection.


----------



## kingroon (May 10, 2006)

Yo..

Had no idea Psyclones had such a devout following! I've been colledcting parts to build my Psyclone up for the last six months or so [much to the dismay of the RetroBike forum's members].. To be fair, it's taken ages!!

It's in the UK at the moment at my folks' place [I live in Sydney, Aus.] but I'l be flying back tomorrow to put it all together and ride the damned thing!!

Anyways, here's a photo of the frame 

EDIT: It's a '98 Psyclone


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kingroon said:


> I've been colledcting parts to build my Psyclone up for the last six months or so [much to the dismay of the RetroBike forum's members].. To be fair, it's taken ages!!
> 
> EDIT: It's a '98 Psyclone


Why to their dismay?


----------



## kingroon (May 10, 2006)

I keep talking about the thing and haven't built it yet! I'm even dreaming about it


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## kingroon (May 10, 2006)

That is one sweet build Rumpfy..

I have a Disk Drive for my Psyclone too, gone the M950 route tho.. Got a heap of 3DViolet Ringle and Onza just waiting for me to land.. It has become an obsession.. :madman: hahaha


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kingroon said:


> That is one sweet build Rumpfy..
> 
> I have a Disk Drive for my Psyclone too, gone the M950 route tho.. Got a heap of 3DViolet Ringle and Onza just waiting for me to land.. It has become an obsession.. :madman: hahaha


It's a slippery slope for sure. 
Everything on mine is pretty much c. 1992.

M950 I guess would be period correct on a 98 frame...though the T-Disk would be slightly older I suppose.

It'll still be a fun riding bike. Good as anything you could currently get from your local bike shop.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Rumpfy's bike really spanks my monkey.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Enough beautiful pics already. Who's got one to sell?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mwr said:


> Rumpfy's bike really spanks my monkey.


bwahahaha

but the questions is, does the grip still slip?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mwr said:


> Rumpfy's bike really spanks my monkey.


...said the GT collector. 

This baby's going to take me to a win at Keyesville in the DH!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Just gotta keep looking man. I lucked out and found mine being ridden at the Gaba 4th Ave Bike Swap a few years ago. I basically accosted the man with my excitement and said I loved his bike. He responded by saying he would sell it to me if I wanted- and I bought it later that day. $400 for a nice used XT/XTR equipped hardtail is a good price. When that hardtail is a '99 Psyclone, I think it becomes a REALLY good price. So they're out there, just gotta keep looking. I'd love to know how many Psyclones were produced.

And your Psyclone looks AMAZINGLY fun, Rumpfy. I'm jealous.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> bwahahaha
> 
> but the questions is, does the grip still slip?


It does, but not as bad as before. 
I roughed up the surface of the handlebar and the inside of the grip, used a bit of hairspray...still slips. It was tight for a while, now it moves again. Not sure why.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> It does, but not as bad as before.
> I roughed up the surface of the handlebar and the inside of the grip, used a bit of hairspray...still slips. It was tight for a while, now it moves again. Not sure why.


i got glue.


----------



## thekid (Mar 13, 2006)

*I had (and loved) serial number 16...*

My 1991 GT Cyclone frame set came with a matching fillet-brazed fork with "3D" adjustable offset dropouts. Unlike the Psyclone pictured in the 1992 Tech Shop brochure, it did not have the Groove Tube or replaceable rear derailleur hanger that were new for that model year.

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/TechShop92.pdf

Anyway, mine was a beautiful red, 20" frameset with a Deore XT U-brake on the seatstays. Serial number was GT000016. Built in Longmont, Colorado, if I remember correctly.

Unfortunately, a faint crack in the fillet-brazed joint at the head tube was spotted after about a year of riding and racing for a local GT dealer. Having another custom-made, steel hardtail in my quiver already, I "traded-up" to an RTS-1 full suspension frame with the warranty credit from the Cyclone. Bad idea then, obvious now... :madman:

Thanks for the memories,
The Kid


----------



## kingroon (May 10, 2006)

Finito...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kingroon said:


> Finito...


Nice resto-mod.

I bet that rides good.


----------



## kingroon (May 10, 2006)

Cheers Rumpfy.. Rides like a dream I used to have :thumbsup:

Happy Days..


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I bought a black 16 inch Psyclone anno 1997.
I will post pics when it´s built.

What fork travel is Psyclone designed for?
80 or 65mm?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

80mm will work on 97.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

I've always wanted a 97 to 99 Psyclone...very nice.


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Not exactly vintage but a one of a kind Psyclone SS. Only one known to have been built with horizontal rear dropouts.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Not exactly vintage but a one of a kind Psyclone SS. Only one known to have been built with horizontal rear dropouts.


that has more cool points than that even the GODS can achieve!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


>


Hey Rumphy - Are those aftermarket rims you're running or OEM?

Best, 
Rich


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't realize how washed out this pic was until I got home, but this is my buddies Psyclone this morning before a ride. He's had it since new, and still rides it frequently. Mavic Crossmax, full M-950 XTR, Amp F3-XC carbon.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

That looks like the little 14.5 black Psyclone that was for sale on Chicago craigs about a year and a half back.


----------



## sportyguy66 (Oct 7, 2009)

Heres my Early 90's Richter 8.0 had it sense new. I'd like to slowly get her back into good riding order again. The first thing I replaved was the Rock Shock with a Marzocchi XC500 and wish I could find another in good working order or find someone who can work on one. I sent one to Marzocchi and they exchanged it for a Newer MX comp with 4 inches of travel. I believe those Old
zokes had only like 1 1/4.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Linoleum said:


> Hey Rumpfy - Are those aftermarket rims you're running or OEM?
> 
> Best,
> Rich


Reply is a little late but...

Bike build was from scratch. Rims are Mavic M231 CD front, M231 rear.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Not exactly vintage but a one of a kind Psyclone SS. Only one known to have been built with horizontal rear dropouts.


-Begin jedi mind trick - You want to send me this bike - end jedi mind trick-


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

@sportguy66...me thinks you need to go back and read the title of the thread you posted your bike in....it has nothing to do with Richter's......just Psyclones or it's predessor the Cyclone. There is a complete GT thread in the Manufacturers listings with a gallery for posting GT's like yours.


----------

